# Dock Dogs Debut!



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, we got back last night and I am officially hooked! I had a blast, almost as much fun as Garp did. He was insane. As soon as he figured out that it was the same as jumping off the dock at the river, he couldn't wait to get back on deck. So he screamed the entire time trying to get back on while we were waiting for our turns. And screamed the entire time on the dock too.

We did 2 Big Air waves and 1 Speed Retrieve. Big Air is the distance jump. The dog goes after a bumper/toy thrown by the handler. Our first practice jump, he skidded to the end of the dock and started screaming. The pool water was much clearer than he was used to, so I think it threw him off at first. However, as soon as he figured out it was okay, he never looked back!

Speed Retrieve is a little different, and something he wasn't at all used to. You run the dog from a specific point on the dock, then the dog jumps in and swims out to a bumper suspended by magnets at the end of the pool. It took him a bit to figure out what he was supposed to do, by he got it by our second run, despite a bit of hesitation. (Turn up the volume on the video, the announcer's commentary during Speed Retrieve is hilarious).

I'm so, so proud of him. He really gave it his all and was a clear crowd favorite. People got a kick out of his sheer enthusiasm... Screams and all! The event was at a county fair, so there were families in the stands and everyone wanted to come meet him.

I was thrilled with everything overall. Everybody with the event was so welcoming and supportive and forthcoming with advice, help, and encouragement. This is definitely something we're going to stick with and keep working at! There's another event in Marshfield, WI over Labor Day weekend and we'll be there for at least 2 days! 
It's so cool seeing him so pumped about something. Enjoy!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Whoo, go Garp! That looks like an awesome day!! Congratulations to you both!

Zoey and I went to our first dock jumping event this weekend (Ultimate Air Dogs). We haven't made it off the ramp yet though, but it was definitely a fun time.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

That was so fun to watch - and so fun to see him so excited! And awesome job on his ribbons!


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

WELL DONE GARP, looks like he had great fun, looks so cool with his ribbons.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That looks awesome! Way to go Garp!

I had planned to attend the newbie event at our local dock diving club, but we had guests in town and Watson was recently diagnosed with lyme, so I had to miss it. He's still 50/50 on whether he likes swimming, so I'm not sure he would love it, but I wanted to give it a try.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Way to go, Garp!!!

Isn't it just great when you find something new they love to do?


----------

